# Коронавирус (кто как болел и чем лечился)



## FlyLady (1 Сен 2021)

А темы про коронавирус на Форуме правда нет? Или нельзя?
Или я просто не нашла 🤔.

Я тут болею 6 дней. Подтверждение, что это коронавирус, пришло вчера.
Несмотря на то, что по измеряемым показателям (н-р, температура держится не выше 37,5), состояние  должно быть  нормальное, но по ощущениям болеть зверски тяжело.

Вот думаю, чем лечиться, так как не уверена, что ковидная бригада с лечением до меня таки доедет. Как то нехотя в поликлинике отреагировали.
Коллега написал, что пил  Короновир и Авифавир, но он почти без симптомов болел.
Сестра, давно живущая в Калифорнии, пишет, что по их  схемам, как минимум,  нужны витамины С, Д, цинк.

А как вы болели и/или чем лечились?

PS просьба в данной теме не писать о прививках, а за сообщение типа: "Вот надо было прививаться" - автоматическое попадание в мой личный антирейтинг😎😁 отсутствия, как минимум, такта.


----------



## La murr (2 Сен 2021)

@FlyLady, Марина, я переболела новой коронавирусной инфекцией на ногах, даже диагностировать правильно не смогли - поставили ОРВИ и лечили соответственно, т.е. никакого специфического лечения не было, КТ не делали, хотя кашель был жуткий. Больше всего беспокоила слабость, наверное, вот просто вселенская усталость какая-то. А так как температура была около 38° пару дней (выпало на выходные), а потом стала ниже, то больничного не было, встала и пошла на работу.
О том, что это был ковид узнала позже, сдав кровь на антитела.
У нас врачи, выезжая на симптомы коронавируса, мазки не берут.
Придёте, мол, в поликлинику сами, сдадите, когда полегчает, а заодно и в другой конец города на флюорографию съездите. Так и мотаются болезные кто на такси, кто в общественном транспорте по заданному направлению. Делятся "радостью" с окружающими.
Лекарства при установленном диагнозе привозят домой через неделю, врач не приходит...

Выздоравливайте, Мариночка!
 🌷🌷🌷
У нас всё больше приходилось звонить в ковидный центр и всё выспрашивать и выпрашивать по телефону.

Марина, Вы на больничном? 
Кашля нет?


----------



## olga68 (2 Сен 2021)

“1.Противовирусный препарат Номидес 75 мг по 1 капсуле 2 раза в сутки в течении пяти дней.Этим препаратом лечат в больнице. Если его нет,то аналог Тамифлю,но он дороже. Если нет их,то Арбидол или Амиксин,Бронхикум.
2.Если есть температура - Парацетамол.
3.При заложенности носа сосудосуживающие - Отривин, Нокспрей.
4.Витамины группы Д - Альфа Д3-Тева или Кальций Д3 Никомед.Они помогают бороться с вирусом,помогают организму ,что бы не было в лёгких развития очагов пневмонии.”
Мариночка, здравствуй. Вот такое лечение нам рекомендовал фармацевт, брат моего мужа. Мы переболели осенью прошлого года. Муж тяжело, месяц лежал в ковидном госпитале. Было 50% поражение легких. Я переболела на ногах в легкой форме, температура два дня 37,5. Но пропила «на всякий случай» противовирусное, антибиотик и НПВС.
Выздоравливай скорее 😊 От Михаила большой привет🌺


----------



## Дмитрийbok (2 Сен 2021)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Я тут болею 6 дней. Подтверждение, что это короновирус, пришло вчера...


Выздоравливайте!


----------



## FlyLady (2 Сен 2021)

olga68 написал(а):


> От Михаила большой привет🌺


😊😊😊
Помню-помню💓
Как вспоминаю,  тебе завидую 😊 😁
Серьезно 😎
Тоже привет передавай!
Михаил   - прелестен😍

Спасибо, Оля!
Сегодня приезжали врачи, сказали, что лекарство привезут только завтра 🙄
Вот это я понимаю... сервис! 😁
Может, думали я откажусь, а я все равно попросила привезти))  Говорю, я одна живу, если что, меня только через неделю найдут 😁

Устала прям болеть 😑
Витамины надо начать ходь пить.



La murr написал(а):


> Выздоравливайте, Мариночка!
> 🌷🌷🌷
> 
> 
> ...


Спасибо, Светлана! 

Вот такая же фигня: два дня высокая температура, а потом спАла, но я совсем расклеилась.
И кашель сильный.

Больничный дали пока до 8 сентября, потом пообещали ещё мазок взять.


----------



## La murr (2 Сен 2021)

@FlyLady, Марина, при наличии кашля настаивайте на проведении КТ лёгких.
Прямо требуйте, говорите о нарастающей слабости и усилении кашля.
У мужа в течении суток реально так было, подруга-медик посоветовала не шутить с этим и ехать на КТ, вызвав "Скорую помощь".
Вызвали в 15 часов, а на исследование уехали в два часа ночи...
И сразу оттуда мужа увезли с поражением лёгких 28% в инфекционную больницу.
Всё обошлось. 🙏🙏🙏
А он уже был готов ждать до понедельника, раз никому не до него...


----------



## FlyLady (2 Сен 2021)

Вот такой перечень оставили





La murr написал(а):


> Марина, при наличии кашля настаивайте на проведении КТ лёгких.


Вот периодически думаю, делать КТ или нет?
Если бы сохранялась высокая температура, то без вариантов, сделала бы.

А бывает, что температура низкая, а воспаление лёгких есть?


----------



## AleksSeich (2 Сен 2021)

Я так лечился:
Первые десять дней была температура 37,2 - 37,7
Ингаверин 90
Бромгексин в таб.
Курантил 
Витамин С много
На десятый день начал принимать антибиотик (Супракс) 5 дней. Сразу стало легчать.
КТ не делал


----------



## FlyLady (2 Сен 2021)

Спасибо, что поделились!

@AleksSeich, мне как раз Супракс назначили ещё до результата мазка.
Сейчас сказали, допивать уже.


----------



## La murr (2 Сен 2021)

FlyLady написал(а):


> А бывает, что температура низкая, а воспаление лёгких есть?


Да, бывает, Марина.

Мужу оставляли список, в котором было расписано два варианта лечения - если коронавирус подтвердится и если не подтвердится.
Но до момента, когда муж смог сдать мазки, прошло шесть дней, да плюс три дня на проведение исследования.
О том, что у него ковид он узнал почти через 10 дней.


----------



## FlyLady (2 Сен 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> Да, бывает, Марина.


Вот,  блин  😑


----------



## AleksSeich (2 Сен 2021)

@FlyLady, сейчас нет смысла делать КТ, может показать сейчас 5%, а через неделю 25%. Последите пока за своим состоянием


----------



## Ksi43 (2 Сен 2021)

Делали прививку в апреле, переболели с мужем в июне. Форма лёгкая считается, но и это был треш. Температура тудым сюдым скакал, но выше 38 не было и кашель начинался только при нагрузке, слабость и ломка была дикая. Врач прописал витамин Д и С ударными дозами, бесполезный арбидол, как по мне циклоферон лучше. А вот Виферон, мазюка в нос, очень облегчала жизнь, тем более насморк был. Запахи и вкусы некоторые до сих пор не вернулись, например, кокос бесвкусный. Часто мясо кажется испорченный.


----------



## горошек (2 Сен 2021)

Марина, тоже желаю вам скорейшего выздоровления!
Сама пока не болела, дочь, зять и внучка тоже. Но собираю информацию по друзьям и знакомым. Да, кто чем только не лечился, и врачи тоже разное назначают. Про фавипиравир вот ни у кого даже и речи не шло, не то чтоб ещё и выдать его. 
Мне вот больше всего интересно, нужны ли иммуномодуляторы, вернее даже иммунностимуляторы, а может даже и иммуносупрессанты. Пробовала разобраться с цитокиновым штормом. Я так поняла, что всё таки возникает он не при сильном очень иммунитете, как многие считают, а как раз когда организм не справляется с вирусом (а это всё таки при ослабленной иммунной защите должно быть), и вот тогда и включается эта гипериммунная реакция. У меня получается, что в начале заболевания иммуномодуляторы всё же не лишние. А уж иммуносупрессанты должны бы врачи по показаниям назначать. Только где б их ещё взять грамотных в этом деле врачей.
Из последних историй знакомых: Парень 35 лет. Заболел ковидом. В больницу не брали. Сам сделал кт, поражение лёгких по 20% в каждом. Стал настаивать на госпитализации, не взяли все равно. Нашли среди знакомых влиятельного человека, который пристроил его в Склиф. Там прокапали дексаметазоном вроде, ему стало получше на пару дней, а потом опять плохо. По какому-то анализу определили у него цитокиновый штор. Сделали 2 укола по 56 тыс каждый, и ему стало легче. Сейчас вроде норм у него всё, но думает, что без Склифа кони двинул бы точно. А препарат этот, кстати, наш, новый, в мае вроде, только зарегистрированный, ну имммуносупрессант, естественно. Название не сохранила, да и сам себе такого не назначишь. 
Ох, у меня все истории больше на страшилки похожи, но на самом деле многие переболели и легко, и даже ничем не лечились, многие средненько, и лечились по-разному, но вылечились. 
Поправляйтесь!


----------



## Анюша (3 Сен 2021)

Ой девочки, мальчики. А мне вот интересно, можно ли прожить полтора года в такой обстановке и не заболеть? 
Дочка два раза болела, А я ни разу. Или можно переболеть совершено без симптомов? 
Идти сдавать на антитела за свой счет не хочу. Да и зачем  впринципе. Только ради интереса. 
Дочь лечилась только парацетамол ом, ну и в нос капала. Врачей не вызывала, но нюх два раза пропадал. Так и сделали вывод, что корона.

@FlyLady,  а мне генеколог, ещё на заре короны, выписала Вит Д, (у меня он на нуле почти был) и сказала что защита и от вируса будет. 
Так что витаминки пейте обязательно, и выздоровления вам скорейшего 🌹


----------



## FlyLady (3 Сен 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Дочка два раза болела, А я ни разу. Или можно переболеть совершено без симптомов?


У меня ощущение, что мои коллеги преимущественно так и переболели. Трое вообще случайно обнаружили, просто сдав тесты перед очередной конференцией.
Если честно, я думала, что и я уже так переболела, а, видимо, нет.

Причем обоняние более или менее есть, но жуткий привкус во рту 🤢 особенно по утрам😖



Ksi43 написал(а):


> Форма лёгкая считается, но и это был треш. Температура тудым сюдым скакал, но выше 38 не было и кашель начинался только при нагрузке, слабость и ломка была дикая.


Трэш - не то слово😑
Я чета уже умаялась так😑😖🤦‍♀️


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Сен 2021)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Вот такой перечень оставили....


Вижу по назначению, что вы скорее из региона РФ. Жалко вы болталку не читали. Я там распинался про лечение ковид)

Мне вот еще интересно мнение местных врачей, это разве норма отпечатывать на бумажке "стандартное" назначие и всем его пиндюрить?

1 Эти фуфломицины по-моему не назначают уже
2 грипферон в нос можно, хотя какая у него эффективность в разгаре инфекции не знаю. 
3 Ацц и бромгексин - это хорошо. У бромгексина вроде как специфическая активность при ковид есть если верить статьям , про которые доктор петрик говворил.
4 Антибиотик в горло (зачем?)

5 Лучше аспирин уж обычный. И 8 т в сутки это по-моему можно до язвы  желудка дойти

А вообще найдите частную клинику. По-моему делают с-реактивный белок и д-диимер чтобы мониторить состояние легких. Ну и следить за общим состояние (кашель, боль в груди , сатурация)
Если эти параметры ухудшаются , то значит надо в больничку (хорошую)



FlyLady написал(а):


> Вот такая же фигня: два дня высокая температура, а потом спАла, но я совсем расклеилась.
> И кашель сильный.


Ааа, ну если температура спала, это к лучшему)



FlyLady написал(а):


> Вот периодически думаю, делать КТ или нет?


Можно рентген обычный. Хотя как я уже сказал следите за самочувствием, это важнее.


----------



## FlyLady (3 Сен 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Вижу по назначению, что вы скорее из региона РФ.


Да! Как раз где медведи с балалайками по улицам гуляют  😁



Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Жалко вы болталку не читали.


Мне сложно с этим согласится )


----------



## La murr (3 Сен 2021)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Причем обоняние более или менее есть, но жуткий привкус во рту 🤢 особенно по утрам😖


У меня сменились вкусовые пристрастия.
У подруги, переболевшей ковидом в лёгкой форме месяц назад, такая же история.
Кстати, у меня, у мужа и сына обоняние не пропадало, запахи чувствовали все.



Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Мне вот еще интересно мнение местных врачей, это разве норма отпечатывать на бумажке "стандартное" назначение и всем его пиндюрить?


Я тоже из региона РФ, Сергей.
И да, у нас тут это в порядке вещей - и детям, и взрослым отпечатанные схемы лечения (что-то зачеркнут, что-то подпишут).
По лечению коронавируса, как уже писала выше, дают на листе два варианта - если подтвердится диагноз и если мазки будут отрицательными.
Я сдавала мазки 5 раз - в связи со своим плохим самочувствием и как контактная по заболеванию мужа и сына.
У меня ни в одном случае ковид не показало.
Но ведь антитела были, как у болевшей!


----------



## горошек (3 Сен 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> У бромгексина вроде как специфическая активность при ковид есть если верить статьям , про которые доктор петрик говорил.


Интересно за счёт чего такая специфическая активность? Я отхаркивающих кучу всяких перепила, АЦЦ, как по мне, самый эффективный. А бромгексин не использую давно, т к читала, что он в организме преобразуется как раз в амброксол, так не лучше ли напрямую? Знания эти правда давние, не перепроверяла.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Сен 2021)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Да! Как раз где медведи с балалайками по улицам гуляют


У меня тут тоже много кто гуляет🙂



La murr написал(а):


> Я сдавала мазки 5 раз - в связи со своим плохим самочувствием и как контактная по заболеванию мужа и сына.
> У меня ни в одном случае ковид не показало.


Да тоже непонятно зачем. Эти пцр часто врут. 



горошек написал(а):


> Интересно за счёт чего такая специфическая активность? Я отхаркивающих кучу всяких перепила, АЦЦ, как по мне, самый эффективный.


Там были статьи, где кто-то нашел корреляцию, и вроде как объяснение. АЦЦ тоже хорошая штука ,он антиоксидант.
 Дело даже не в отхаркиваниии. Для отхаркивания можно и молоко с чаем пить)


----------



## горошек (3 Сен 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Там были статьи, где кто-то нашел корреляцию, и вроде как объяснение.


Ну, корреляции уже много между чем находят. Например, витамин К тоже оказывается положительное влияние оказывает при коронавирусе. А как это сочетать с антикоагулянтами? И даже если бромгексин и оказывает, то не проще принимать его конечный продукт амброксол? Или там во время его преобразования что-то происходит? Короче, свежо придание, да верится с трудом.
А иногда дело и в отхаркивании тоже. У меня бывает так, что в груди просто закладывает и начинаю задыхаться. И вот только большое количество отхаркивающих, лучше ацц ещё и мукалтин к нему, активируют кашель небольшой, разжижают что ли эту заложенность, и полегче становится. А уж молоко с чаем, или чай с молоком тут совсем не о чём.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Сен 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Например, витамин К тоже оказывается положительное влияние оказывает при коронавирусе. А как это сочетать с антикоагулянтами?


Антикоагулянты не пьют в легкой форме. Их пьют когда тромбоз легких пошел. Ну верить или нет ваше право,  конечно. Бромгексин в принципе безвреден, в отличие от некоторых фуфломицинов. Они дают токсический эффект а толку ноль. Молоко с чаем полезно, эт вы зря)


----------



## горошек (3 Сен 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Антикоагулянты не пьют в легкой форме


Ну вот только что Малышева назвала их в списке лекарств от коронавируса без всякой оговорки.  А если грань между лёгкой и тяжёлой формой наступит резко? Как знать, в начале заболевания, как всё пойдёт? Разве стоит принимать витамин К, который как раз улучшает свёртываемость? Каша какая-то...
Не знаю, как молоко с чаем, а чай с молоком, ещё и с корицей, пью, люблю. Но это не тот вариант, когда нужны именно отхаркивающие.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Сен 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну вот только что Малышева назвала их в списке лекарств от коронавируса без всякой оговорки. А если грань между лёгкой и тяжёлой формой наступит резко? Как знать, в начале заболевания, как всё пойдёт? Разве стоит принимать витамин К, который как раз улучшает свёртываемость? Каша какая-то...


Я телек в глаза не видел лет 12 но думаю, она как испорченный телефон работает. И потом, ей самой лечить уже никого не надо давн, у нее дом в нью-йорке за несколько миллионов долларов.

Витамин К к некоторым типам антикоагулянтов как антагонист, да. Насколько помню не ко всем.
Но их просто так не назначают как и антибиотики.

@горошек, а вам-то зачем, вы вакцинировались и не болеете вроде)


----------



## горошек (3 Сен 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey, вакцинировались, но не факт, что не заболеем. Да и полгода пролетит незаметно. А будем ли повторять такую процедуру, не знаю. Может если только ковивак, но после него, говорят, и антитела так себе.


----------



## AleksSeich (3 Сен 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Антикоагулянты не пьют в легкой форме. Их пьют когда тромбоз легких пошел. Ну верить или нет ваше право,  конечно. Бромгексин в принципе безвреден, в отличие от некоторых фуфломицинов. Они дают токсический эффект а толку ноль. Молоко с чаем полезно, эт вы зря)


Назначают в качестве ПРОФИЛАКТИКИ тромбоза, особенно пожилым людям. В лёгкой форме всё-таки советую принимать антиагреганты.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Сен 2021)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Назначают в качестве ПРОФИЛАКТИКИ тромбоза, особенно пожилым людям. В лёгкой форме всё-таки советую принимать антиагреганты.


Не очень понятна логика.  В легких случаях не пить но пить для профилактики. Это как. Что легче, профилактика или легкая форма?

Антиагреганты-антикоагулянты действуют на разных стадиях процесса просто. по сути похожи.
Есть белок белок фибрин , есть тромбоциты. Антикоагулянты действуют на первый.
Антикоагулянты в идеале применяют амбулаторно под контролем анализов крови при тяжелом течении и высоком риске тромбозов в легких. Ни для какой профилактики его не надо просто так бабушкам пить. Только если хотят помочь пенсионному фонду и процессу омоложения населения. Ну вы поняли.


----------



## AleksSeich (3 Сен 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Не очень понятна логика.  В легких случаях не пить но пить для профилактики. Это как. Что легче, профилактика или легкая форма?


При ковиде для профилактики, что не понятного?) я же в контексте темы пишу, а не просто так. 
Пример:
Моя мама болела тяжело (дома), ей назначили Эликвис. Я в лёгкой форме болел, принимал Курантил. Последний, кстати, ещё и иммуномодулятор. Я не специалист, какой как работает, но знаю, что сердечникам назначают именно антикоагулянты. Всякие там кардимагнилы, по словам кардиолога, практически не имеют эффекта.
А вы предлагаете принимать антикоагулянт уже когда тромбоз образовался? Можно конечно, если успеете.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Сен 2021)

Не, я предлагаю не пить коктейль из лекарств , непонятно как действующих конкретно на вас и не понятно зачем. Хотя если вы сердечник, то это дело вашего врача, конечно, ему виднее.


----------



## AleksSeich (3 Сен 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey, почему коктейль? Антикоагулянты входят в протокол лечения ковида. Я не сердечник, говорю про эффективность препаратов. Получается, что антикоагулянты сильнее действуют, чем антиагреганты, если в двух словах. Поэтому их назначают при высоком риске тромбоза - и сердечникам и при тяжёлом ковиде.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (3 Сен 2021)

В протокол больничного лечения. как и ивл, да. Ну с такой логикой можно и на ивл лечь заранее)
Ладно, что-то разболтался я тут. Пойду чтоб женщине тему не засорять) пусть лечится.


----------



## горошек (5 Сен 2021)

Малышева вон опять продвигала упорно сейчас арбидол, хотя его уже давно признали фуломицином.
@FlyLady, Марина, как ваше самочувствие?


----------



## Дмитрийbok (5 Сен 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Малышева вон опять продвигала упорно сейчас арбидол, хотя его уже давно признали фуломицином.


Не надо смотреть Малышеву!


----------



## Никанор (5 Сен 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Малышева вон опять продвигала упорно сейчас арбидол, хотя его уже давно признали фуломицином.
> @FlyLady, Марина, как ваше самочувствие?


А как на счёт инговерина? Он был основным лекарством у меня при ковиде. Выздоровел.
Как вариант был и арбидол, потому как немного дешевле.


----------



## горошек (5 Сен 2021)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Не надо смотреть Малышеву!!!


Смотреть не значит верить.


----------



## горошек (5 Сен 2021)

Никанор написал(а):


> А как на счёт инговерина?


Как по мне, так тоже фуфломицин. Я признаю настойку эхинацеи, свечи кипферон. Мои раньше амиксин пили, им вроде как помогал. Я иногда циклоферон, но в его эффекте тоже не уверена.


----------



## FlyLady (5 Сен 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Марина, как ваше самочувствие?


Плохо моё самочувствие.
Температура опять скачет 37-38-37.
Это какой-то трындец 🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️
Такое ощущение, что это никогда не закончится.
Устала очень😔


----------



## Дмитрийbok (5 Сен 2021)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Плохо моё самочувствие...
> Устала очень😔


Держитесь! Мысленно с Вами, разделяю Ваше самочувствие... Сил Вам!


----------



## Никанор (5 Сен 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Как по мне, так тоже фуфломицин. Я признаю настойку эхинацеи, свечи кипферон. Мои раньше амиксин пили, им вроде как помогал. Я иногда циклоферон, но в его эффекте тоже не уверена.


Не, ну это не объективная оценка. Со мной вместе болела и лечилась 90 летняя старушка, ей тоже помог инговерин.
Тут, я думаю, дело не в названии применяемых лекарств, тут дело в консерватории...


----------



## горошек (5 Сен 2021)

Никанор написал(а):


> Не, ну это не объективная оценка. Со мной вместе болела и лечилась 90 летняя старушка, ей тоже помог инговерин.
> Тут, я думаю, дело не в названии применяемых лекарств, тут дело в консерватории...


А вы считаете, что ваша объективная? Тут вообще объективную оценку взять неоткуда. Половина врачей вообще против иммуномодуляторов, а вторая половина назначает.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (5 Сен 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Антикоагулянты в идеале применяют амбулаторно


Сейчас только заметил, что слова перепутал. в стационаре конеш применяют.    Из химии я тут советовал гроприносин (родственник рибоксина). По сравнению с фуфломицинами другими он неплохо выглядит. 

Но моего совета ФлайЛеди не спрашивала, это я так, к слову) Как обычно советы раздаю россиянам , чтоб не вымерли окончательно)



горошек написал(а):


> Я признаю настойку эхинацеи


Я тоже очень признаю. В правильных дозах и курсах. И стоит копейки в рф.


----------



## AleksSeich (5 Сен 2021)

Никанор написал(а):


> А как на счёт инговерина? Он был основным лекарством у меня при ковиде. Выздоровел.
> Как вариант был и арбидол, потому как немного дешевле.


Вроде как этот препарат прошел кл.испытания, а разработчик не абы кто, а профессор Чучалин. Я принимал ингаверин 90, когда болел.


----------



## горошек (5 Сен 2021)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Из химии я тут советовал гроприносин


Сами принимали от чего-нибудь? Эффект видели? Рассматривала его, когда у дочери папилломы были, но его не было нигде в продаже на тот момент. Сейчас, смотрю, появился.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (5 Сен 2021)

Нет, моему организму растительных препаратов и витаминов хватает пока, но если б надо было, то именно его и попробовал. Вот эти ингаверины и прочие, гораздо страшнее выглядят по действию.
Про клинические испытания. В СНГ много чего применяется, что не прошло их. И впаривается внаглую маркетингом. С одной стороны есть выбор, много есть чем на себе эксперименты ставить. А с другой фармкомпании хорошо навариваются просто, а ваше здоровье их не волнует.

Причем самое подлое - это то, что и врачи, и липовые статьи, и исследования - все покупается.

Хотя в прочем не только в СНГ. История с ремдесевиром например в США... Трамп его колол. Люди до сих пор покупают эти ампулы  в Узбекистане даже, по 100 долларов штука и колят. Это уже после того, как ВОЗ его признал фуфломицином.


----------



## Никанор (6 Сен 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> А вы считаете, что ваша объективная? Тут вообще объективную оценку взять неоткуда. Половина врачей вообще против иммуномодуляторов, а вторая половина назначает.


Дык я не оценяю, я констатирую факт действенности лекарства, конкретно мне и бабушке.
Вообще, я не оценяю лекарства, я их употребляю, когда очень подожмёт, если их принимает моё нутро. Бывает не принимает, ищу другое.


----------



## горошек (6 Сен 2021)

@Никанор, Ваши слова: « Не, ну это не объективная оценка». А я так-то тоже всего лишь поделилась своими предпочтениями.


----------



## О. (6 Сен 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Сами принимали от чего-нибудь? Эффект видели? Рассматривала его, когда у дочери папилломы были, но его не было нигде в продаже на тот момент. Сейчас, смотрю, появился.


А чем лечили в итоге ? Ведь доказанных преператов от впч инфекции нет в мире, только удаление и наблюдение, и обязательная вакцинация детей, только у нас в стране назначают громоздкие схемы иммуномодуляторов и противовирусных😤


----------



## 32Ольга (6 Сен 2021)

FlyLady написал(а):


> Плохо моё самочувствие.
> Температура опять скачет 37-38-37.
> Это какой-то трындец 🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️
> Такое ощущение, что это никогда не закончится.
> Устала очень😔


Единственное что могу добавить ко всем рекомендациям, что если через неделю после начала заболевания Вам становится хуже и температура не снижается, а скачет, то пора делать КТ лёгких. Муж болел в августе, болел тяжело, температура до 39, через неделю не лучше, увезли в госпиталь на Каширку, а там 50% поражение. Правда надо отдать должное врачам в Москве, протоколы лечения уже наработаны. Как человек поступает сразу начинают лечение. Из выписки поняла, лечили капельницами дексаметазон, против тромбообразования и вкололи иммуносупрессор, т к.сказали, что сильно борется иммунитет. На второй день температура нормализовалась, стало значительно лучше, в итоге 5 дней и на выписку. Долго не держат, там конвеер, но людей ставят на ноги. Каждый день берут кровь, смотрят с-реактивный белок и д-димер. Питание очень хорошее, голодных нет. В общем доступе бутылированная вода, чай, кофе. При поступлении дают косметичку со всем необходимым:зуб паста, щётка, расческа, всякие необходимые мелочи для тех, кто не успел дома собраться. При выписке автобусом развозят всех по домам. В общем тьфу-тьфу обошлось, я с прививкой (Спутник V) -  меня пронесло. На несколько дней потеряла обоняние и все.


----------



## горошек (6 Сен 2021)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Правда надо отдать должное врачам в Москве,


А в какой больнице, если не секрет?



О. написал(а):


> А чем лечили в итоге ? Ведь доказанных преператов от впч инфекции нет в мире, только удаление и наблюдение, и обязательная вакцинация детей, только у нас в стране назначают громоздкие схемы иммуномодуляторов и противовирусных😤


Во рту как раз удаляли. Потом при беременности появились в гинекологических местах. После беременности сами прошли.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (6 Сен 2021)

Тоже победил коронасукавирус, но мне это стоило ивл, искуственная кома, потеря памяти....
Берегите себя!


----------



## 32Ольга (6 Сен 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> А в какой больнице, если не секрет?


Не секрет, написала в посте, временный госпиталь на Каширке, бывший АТЦ Москва


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (6 Сен 2021)

@FlyLady Это правда. Если температура не спадает вторую неделю, надо к врачам.


----------



## О. (6 Сен 2021)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Единственное что могу добавить ко всем рекомендациям, что если через неделю после начала заболевания Вам становится хуже и температура не снижается, а скачет, то пора делать КТ лёгких. Муж болел в августе, болел тяжело, температура до 39, через неделю не лучше, увезли в госпиталь на Каширку, а там 50% поражение. Правда надо отдать должное врачам в Москве, протоколы лечения уже наработаны. Как человек поступает сразу начинают лечение. Из выписки поняла, лечили капельницамидексаметазон, против тромбообразования и вкололи иммуносупрессор, т к.сказали, что сильно борется иммунитет. На второй день температура нормализовалась, стало значительно лучше, в итоге 5 дней и на выписку. Долго не держат, там конвеер, но людей ставят на ноги. Каждый день берут кровь, смотрят с-реактивный белок и д-димер. Питание очень хорошее, голодных нет. В общем доступе бутылированная вода, чай, кофе. При поступлении дают косметичку со всем необходимым:зуб паста, щётка, расческа, всякие необходимые мелочи для тех, кто не успел дома собраться. При выписке автобусом развозят всех по домам. В общем тьфу-тьфу обошлось, я с прививкой (Спутник V) -  меня пронесло. На несколько дней потеряла обоняние и все.





32Ольга написал(а):


> Получается антибиотики в схему лечения не входили, только дексаметазон, антикоагулянт и иммуносупрессор?


----------



## 32Ольга (6 Сен 2021)

Да, антибиотиков я в выписке не обнаружила. До госпиталя муж уже пропил курс по назначению терапевта. Кроме обозначенных препаратов были омепразол и от давления, т.к. у мужа повышенное.


----------



## Анюша (6 Сен 2021)

@Дмитрийbok, беречь себя, это очень хорошо. Только как? Сидеть дома  🙃
Повязка - ерунда, иначе б врачи у нас не умирали. Витаминки - ну я их уже полтора года пью.. Пока не болела , А может и болела 🤷‍♀️ тесты - фэйк провальный. Прививки.. Да их ставят даже антитела не проверив, хз, что это, каждые полгода, и что дальше. А как же ВГЧ.. Он только из за иммунки не работает. Слишком все не понятно. Одно лечим, другому даем шанс убить человека.
Но я за то что бы не болеть -)) ни чем вообще. 
Моя дурацкая теория, как не болеть,- надо понять и принять, что жизнь одна, и просто ловить и радоваться  каждому дню. Потому что если не сегодня, то потом просто ничего. Зачем ждать темноту и пустоту, и надеяться что там повезет -)))
лучше жить сегодня .
Но если у вас тоже есть "тайные секреты "Как не заболеть", я только рада буду их принять. Болеть просто ненавижу, причем ненавижу так, что каждая ангина проходит за день. 😀

@FlyLady, вам желаю быстро поправиться, и стать опять позитивным огурцом. Как вы всегда и были.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (6 Сен 2021)

Кстати про ковид. Вот Израиль. Вакцинировали по-моему 80 проц населения. В США тоже всплеск.


@О.,  И хорошо что не назначают антибиотики как попало, а то как видите после антибиотиков они туда и попадают. Вон Лэди тоже пропила антибиотик.


----------



## FlyLady (7 Сен 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> @FlyLady, вам желаю... стать опять позитивным огурцом. Как вы всегда и были


Чур меня! Чур! Никогда таким монстром не была и, надеюсь, после ковида тоже не стану.


----------



## Анюша (7 Сен 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey,  интересно, с чем это связано? 
@FlyLady, извините, по вашим сообщениям, всегда казалось, что вы оптимист.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (7 Сен 2021)

Сам хотел бы знать с чем связано. Но факт что Израиль один из первых по количеству вакцинированных.   Может они и легче болеют, но какая разница вирусу где свою рнк реплицировать, в тяжело больном или в легко больном....


----------



## Анюша (7 Сен 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey,  у меня там одноклассница живет, медик, в прошлом году , может ноябрь, вакцинация была у неё. Заболела уже в этом году. Точно не помню, может через месяцев 6-7-8 . Не буду врать. Ещё тогда, в ноябре прошлого, она фотки с больницы скинула, ничего особенного, люди под ивл, не видно лиц, просто  пару палат. И написала, - это путь в один конец. Хз, что имела ввиду, но стало страшно. Страшно именно потому что она от туда, не из России. Сразу в мозгу вопрос, что ж они там такого знают, что мы не знаем.  
Вчера про горло писала, сегодня оно заболело 🙄 на ковид горло же не болит? Буду полоскать.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (7 Сен 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> Вчера про горло писала, сегодня оно заболело 🙄 на ковид горло же не болит? Буду полоскать.


Болит как раз от дельта варианта. Надеюсь, у вас не он. Может простыли. В РФ прохладно. Тут в Азии жара , пыль, ад))


----------



## Анюша (7 Сен 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey, о, может я наконец заболела им? Самой интересно , но не думаю, темп нет, кашля нет, в пот прошибает иногда, может из за горла, но может это потому что у нас еще жарко. Я - дальний Восток, аномальное жаркое лето и осень. 
Ну и естесно, анализы сдавать я не пойду. А вот новости не читаю, и про дельта узнала первый раз от вас -) 
Посмотрим, если завтра от полоскания не пройдет... То что.. Опять же не пойду в больницу, буду ждать когда пройдет 🙃


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (7 Сен 2021)

@Анюша, желаю не болеть , конечно. еще на начальной стадии, когда еще не "поехали" легкие, а все только в верхних дыхательных путях,  можно ту же эхинацею попить и нозаферон в нос побрызгать. (Рискую вам давать совет) Хотя если дельта она быстро до легких добирается.  Я пока тоже не подцепил. Хотя вокруг уже много кто переболел тут.


----------



## Никанор (7 Сен 2021)

@Анюша, в начале августа приключилось у меня ОРЗ, по моему умозаключению. Болею две недели, принимая таблетки от температуры и головной боли, но течение болезни вызвало сомнение в правильности моего диагноза.
Поэтому через две недели набираю в ПОИСКОВИКЕ СИМПТОМЫ КОВИДА. в первых же строчках нахожу описание своего состояния, которое меня полностью удовлетворило и успокоило. Ещё через неделю иду на приём к терапевту, сдаю мазки на ковид и через три дня получаю положительный результат.
Сейчас жизнь входит в своё обыденное состояние. Копаю картошку.


----------



## Анюша (7 Сен 2021)

@Sergei_Vorobey,  а вы не думайте что рискуете -) я сама такая 👻  по долгу "службы "химичу лимолены, терпинены и тд очень даже влияют на организм, антибиотики сделаны по аналогу, то есть есть природные, а есть которые сделали по такой же химической связи,но уже искусственно но вы и так  это знаете. , Увлекаюсь эфирами, вот если на пол чл меда- две капли фенхеля + 2 капли чайного дерева, все диспергировать , а потом это в стакан воды , и полоскать горло через час, на утро ты как огурчик. Причем, эти масла как иммунопротекторы  работают. Тот же фенхель - иммунка, отеки, спазмы   а чайное - там вообще кладезь.
Ну вот фурацилин , или ещё какие то спреи не работают так. А тут просто день и все! Горло дышит, говорит, и главное кушает -)

@Никанор, ну так если вы картошку копаете, вы вообще огонь! -) я маме сразу сказала, на фиг..  У нас садишь одну, достаешь три. Не та геометрическая прогрессия. Больше сил, чем результат.
Она её исключила из посадки. И с тех пор, что я не могу согнуться, у нас морковка,  укроп и чеснок 😄ну и ещё всякая фигня по мелочи, что не надо окучивать.
А про "орз ", и как вы ходили... Да, может и правильно. Но вот зачем? Я не знаю, болел я или нет. И сейчас тоже не знаю, горло... Но у нас все за свой счет.  А там, в поликлинике, стада людей, нееее, не пойду, и читать не буду, что во время, и что после  может когда нюх потеряю  ... Ну так и не все теряют 🤷‍♀️его ... А то что совсем совсем после, так тут и так понятно.

Девочки, мальчики, и вот правда, не пью антибиотики лет  десять. Эфирные масла, если их использовать по "описанию" Хотябы. 
 очень влияют. Ты думаешь, что лечишь одно, а на самом деле иммунитет поднимаешь от всего. 
Не навязываю, просто говорю как у меня в семье. БАДы далеко от этого.  Нужно просто почитать..


----------



## Никанор (7 Сен 2021)

Анюша написал(а):


> @Sergei_Vorobey,  а вы не думайте что рискуете -) я сама такая 👻  по долгу "службы "химичу лимолены, терпинены и тд очень даже влияют на организм, антибиотики сделаны по аналогу, то есть есть природные, а есть которые сделали по такой же химической связи,но уже искусственно но вы и так  это знаете. , Увлекаюсь эфирами, вот если на пол чл меда- две капли фенхеля + 2 капли чайного дерева, все диспергировать , а потом это в стакан воды , и полоскать горло через час, на утро ты как огурчик. Причем, эти масла как иммунопротекторы  работают. Тот же фенхель - иммунка, отеки, спазмы   а чайное - там вообще кладезь.
> Ну вот фурацилин , или ещё какие то спреи не работают так. А тут просто день и все! Горло дышит, говорит, и главное кушает -)
> 
> @Никанор, ну так если вы картошку копаете, вы вообще огонь! -) я маме сразу сказала, на фиг..  У нас садишь одну, достаешь три. Не та геометрическая прогрессия. Больше сил, чем результат.
> ...


В больницу идти мне сам Бог велел, ибо живу в одном доме, со старушкой, у которой ковид уже был определён. И ещё нужно было узнать, когда он закончится. И всё это у нас пока бесплатно.
Вам пока не нужно тратить деньги, ибо, по описанию у вас нет симптомов ковида.


----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2021)

@FlyLady, Марина, как Вы себя чувствуете?


----------



## nadena88888 (19 Сен 2021)

Заболели с мужем в прошлом году 25 апреля, прямо на годовщину свадьбы. Муж работает в Москве вот и привёз..нет что б что то стоящее)) Приехал со смены, выходит из душа и запахи не чувствует. Была у него небольшая температура и всё. Я перенесла намного хуже, потеря обоняния, сладкая трава, солёная трава.. Все не то. Упадок сил был жуткий и отдышка. На кт всё чисто. Очень много пили витамина ц, от упадка помогал на удивление гематоген, хотелось его жутко. На 7 мая всё вернулось и жить стало лучше. Ни антибиотики ничего не принимала, от температуры парацетамол или аспирин. Тесты ничего не делали, но уверена что ковид. Многие делились такими же симптомами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Сен 2021)

nadena88888 написал(а):


> ... уверена что ковид. Многие делились такими же симптомами.


Хорошо, когда много здоровья.


----------



## FlyLady (20 Сен 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> @FlyLady, Марина, как Вы себя чувствуете?


17.09.2021г.  закрыла больничный.
Третий мазок на короновирус, наконец, показал отрицательный результат. Два других были положительными.

По состоянию более или менее. Такое ощущение (и градусник подтверждает)), 
что постоянно сохраняется температура 36,7-37,0 (такая противная), 
сохраняется легкий кашель. 
Обоняние в норме, да и не пропадало особо, но во рту постоянно присутствует какой-то привкус железа что ли.
Светлана, ну вот как-то так, если коротко


----------



## La murr (20 Сен 2021)

@FlyLady, Марина, хорошо, что вроде бы выздоровление наступило... Но, увы, по себе знаю, что на этом всё не заканчивается. 
С особым вниманием отнеситесь к себе, пожалуйста, в этот период. 
Мне ещё месяца два после болезни было мерзко (металлический привкус, учащенное сердцебиение, скачки давления, усталость и слабость). 
Ногтевые пластины на руках даже отреагировали, волосы полезли... 
Вот такая болячка-дрянь! 
Берегите себя!


----------

